# Cat litter scent



## Karen H (17 Feb 2014)

I have used tesco low dust cat litter in my tank. I washed and washed it . But now it's in tank I can still smell the scent will that be ok . Only plants in at moment .


----------



## James O (17 Feb 2014)

Karen H said:


> But now it's in tank I can still smell the scent



You can smell it from underwater?


----------



## Karen H (17 Feb 2014)

Yes when opening tank lid . No strong but there


----------



## Wallace (17 Feb 2014)

It's fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James O (17 Feb 2014)

Well ya can't wash any more so I guess you'd better stick some carbon in your filter.  Maybe some zeolite as well.  Fluval have zeolite (a blend of both) in a bag you can slip in the filter.  This is just a blind recommendation, but together they pretty much absorb it all


----------



## Karen H (17 Feb 2014)

Thanks it looks great .


----------



## Karen H (17 Feb 2014)

Carbon is in filter at the moment . Will get some zeolite


----------



## Andy D (17 Feb 2014)

I've used cat litter in a few tanks. I can never get rid of the smell. I do add carbon to begin with as a precaution. Not sure if it is needed or not. I have not had any problems with it.


----------



## devo (17 Feb 2014)

I've used Sophisticat Pink, which absolutely stinks, but it fades and doesn't harm plants. I haven't dared try fish in with it whilst it is still smelly though !


----------



## Karen H (18 Feb 2014)

How long does the smell last ?


----------



## Alastair (18 Feb 2014)

Should only last a few weeks if that.  Carbon definitely helps. If its a closed top tank it always seems worse as its not venting off so you get a big waft as you open the lid


----------



## Andy D (18 Feb 2014)

I should perhaps clarify my post. I should have said I can never get rid of the smell initially through rinsing. It does go after a couple of weeks.


----------



## harryH (18 Feb 2014)

Hi Karen,
As Andy says, you will still smell it after rinsing but it soon disappears and no one I know has reported any probs with their tanks, I'd just forget it and carry on!!

Harry.


----------

